# mysql laeuft auf 99,9% CPU-Auslastung :-(



## Suchfunktion (11. Juni 2007)

Hi!

Auf einem (linux-)Webserver laeuft ein mysql-server auf 99,9% Auslastung.
Wie kann ich ueberpruefen, was GENAU diese 99,9% Auslastung verursacht?
Bzw. wie kann ich den Fehler beheben?

Any idea?


----------



## Suchfunktion (12. Juni 2007)

Okay, Fehler besteht weiterhin.
Aber wo finde ich die error-log von meinem mysql? (linux-system)
Kenne mich leider nur wenig mit Linux und ueberhaupt nicht mit dem sevrer aus 

Laut mysql-doku soll ich da mal nachschauen.. Aber ich finde die log nicht :-(


----------



## jeipack (27. August 2008)

mach mal: cat /var/log/syslog  (MySQL Schreibt seine Meldungen normalerweise dort rein)

Connecte mal mit dem mySQL Admin auf den Server (Ist in den GUI Tools enthalten - Windows. Obs das für Linux so auch gibt weiss ich nicht). Da siehtst du dann auch recht gut an was dein Server gerade arbeitet.


----------



## Funky (24. September 2008)

Habe in der Regel immer ein Fenster, in dem ein


```
mysqladmin -i10 -u<Benutzername> -p status
```

läuft (zeigt alle 10 sec. Anzahl der Threads etc an). Somit habe ich immer einen Überblick, wie gerade die Threadauslastung ist. Hilfreich kann auch ein 


```
show processlist;
bzw.
mysqladmin -u<Benutzername> -p processlist
```
sein, wobei dies dann aber nur eine Momentaufnahme ist.

Wenn bei der Anzeige des Status die Anzahl der "slow queries" ansteigt, sollte man sich überlegen, das Logging der slow queries anzeigen zu lassen. Aber Achtung, das ist ein echter Performancefresser. Aber so kann man recht gut die Übeltäter finden, wenn's denn eine üble Abfrage ist.


----------

